# Mosquito Lagoon Mid-July Report



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

nice slime and good report. sucks to hear people abuse the fishery like that


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice fish. What baits did you drop to the bottom?


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> nice slime and good report. sucks to hear people abuse the fishery like that


 It really does, and it was abuse in its most ignorant and purest form...


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Nice fish.  What baits did you drop to the bottom?


The reds were gobbling the pinfish and the drum leaned towards select shrimp. I'm positive mullet would have been devoured as well, but didn't have any and it was a little to warm to throw the net.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Glad to see you're still finding them!

I've been out the last two weekend on the flats and have been skunked...then again I don't bring any live bait with me to cheat ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

We have a saying here at work that you just can't fix stupid and it sounds like it applies to those 2 knuckleheads. 

Nice jobs on locating some fish. I hear it's been pretty tough out there.


----------

